# Hills or Royal Canin



## Kaylie's father (Aug 12, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I'm new here, so I apologize if this topic was already discussed.

I have a concern regarding my 2-month puppy named Kaylie.

I'm from Brazil and I have been doing a lot of research on Super Premium dog food, specially for Goldens.

Here in Brazil most vets recommend Hills Science Diet or Royal Canin as Super Premium options, but I really don't know which one to choose. 

My wife decided to buy Hills and our puppy loves it, but I see many friends and vets feeding their dogs Royal Canin.

I just want to make sure I'm feeding my puppy the best super premium option available in Brazil, since Goldens are large breeds and tend to have some health problems if not properly fed.

Thank you very much in advance for your help.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. 

Most of the Vet clinics in my area only carry the Hills and Royal Canin Prescription formulas, many of them now only carry the RC.

If it were me, I'd go with the Royal Canin instead of the Hills because I think it's a better quality food.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

I would go with Hill's. I don't like all the wheat, corn, rice and beet pulp in the RC formulas available in Canada. While I don't mind the ingredients individually, I don't want all of them in my dog food, especially for a premium price. My girls eat Purina Pro Plan. I am not sure if this is available in Brazil.


----------



## Kaylie's father (Aug 12, 2016)

Thank you both for the replies.

Millie's Mom, actually Purina Pro Plan is available in Brazil. Do you think it's better than Hills and Royal?

Thank you again.




Millie'sMom said:


> I would go with Hill's. I don't like all the wheat, corn, rice and beet pulp in the RC formulas available in Canada. While I don't mind the ingredients individually, I don't want all of them in my dog food, especially for a premium price. My girls eat Purina Pro Plan. I am not sure if this is available in Brazil.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I think the PPP is better then both of those brands. Unless the ingredients are different then what's in them in the us. I remember seeing a Hills ingredient list and the first two were corn. A protein should be the first ingredient like lamb, chicken, or salmon.


----------



## terroh8er (Jun 18, 2016)

Science Diet Large Breed Puppy's first three ingredients are Chicken Meal, Whole Grain Wheat, and Whole Grain Oats.

I've tried 30+lb bags of both Royal Canin Golden Retriever Puppy and Purina Pro Plan Large Breed Puppy. They were both great, but Pro Plan is cheaper so that's what I'm using now. If I thought there was an advantage to spending more, I would, but Purina Pro Plan is apparently the most popular food among the world's top breeders and on the dog show circuit, so that's good enough for me. I'm not going to second guess the professionals. 

I'd feel good about feeding my dog Science Diet too -- all three are highly regarded among vets. Go with what's cheapest or try all three.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Kaylie's father said:


> Thank you both for the replies.
> 
> Millie's Mom, actually Purina Pro Plan is available in Brazil. Do you think it's better than Hills and Royal?
> 
> Thank you again.


Yes, I think it is better. Most breeders and show people I know feed it. I feed it because it is what my
girls do best on. It is also cheaper than either Hills or RC


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

try the website dogfoodadvisor you can check out different dog foods and how they are rated "on this website". I'd go with ingredients listed....that's how "I" determine the quality of a dog food.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

I second the recommendation for checking out dogfoodadvisor. Vets actually don't get that much education about dog food, and when they do, its usually sponsored by Hills, RC or Purina. Those are the brands that make prescription diets. 

Hill's first ingredient is chicken meal, not whole chicken meat. Chicken meal is ground up chicken product, including bone. If you check out dogfoodadvisor, you'll notice that most of the caloric content of those three brands comes from carbohydrates like corn and wheat, and brewers rice (the fragments leftover from processed rice, that is missing the nutrients from whole grain rice or brown rice). Lots of people use hills, PPP, RC and love it. I prefer that a significant amount of my dog's calories come from protein. When I think about super premium dog food, I actually think more about Orijen, Acana, Fromm, etc. I feed my puppy Fromm Surf and Turf. Its grain free, high in protein, has a five star rating from dogfoodadvisor, and has a calcium content that is appropriate for large breed puppies.


----------

